# PC won't recognize Fascinate?



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

I searched for this problem but it seems I'm alone here. When I plug my phone into my computer it won't recognize it. As in it's the same as plugging it into the outlet. Nothing comes up on my phone and my computer doesn't even acknowledge the fact that there's anything plugged in. I checked my drivers and everything says it's working properly. I'm running ICS and I've flashed multiple ROMs (Gummy, multiple versions of AOKP Glitched as well as nonGlitched. I'm currently on AOKPCB. I've even tried mounting USB in Recovery.... any help would be much appreciated. I'm sure there's an easy solution but I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

xcoryedgex said:


> I searched for this problem but it seems I'm alone here. When I plug my phone into my computer it won't recognize it. As in it's the same as plugging it into the outlet. Nothing comes up on my phone and my computer doesn't even acknowledge the fact that there's anything plugged in. I checked my drivers and everything says it's working properly. I'm running ICS and I've flashed multiple ROMs (Gummy, multiple versions of AOKP Glitched as well as nonGlitched. I'm currently on AOKPCB. I've even tried mounting USB in Recovery.... any help would be much appreciated. I'm sure there's an easy solution but I can't seem to figure it out.


Have you tried a different USB cable? Or another USB port on ur PC ?


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

I tried every USB port on my computer, my USB cable, my dad's (which has the same phone and I've flashed AOKP on his phone as well and my computer detects his phone) and my mom's USB cable. (She has a Droid4)


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

xcoryedgex said:


> I tried every USB port on my computer, my USB cable, my dad's (which has the same phone and I've flashed AOKP on his phone as well and my computer detects his phone) and my mom's USB cable. (She has a Droid4)


Your PC can still copy files to/from the other phones? Just not your phone? What phone, PC OS?

You may need a jig to get your phone to download mode.

I've used this site to get a jig - just in case! http://mobiletechvideos.mybigcommerce.com/

Let us know how this goes.


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah, it's just my phone. My Toshiba Satellite has Windows Vista. Everything about my phone is posted above. What is that jig going to do, by the way? I just want it to be able to transfer files to/from my PC using USB mass storage, basically. ODIN still reads it in download mode.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thats strange that Odin reconizes your phone.

If you want to copy files from your PC to your phone or vice versa, why don't you get an SD card adapter and copy files to your SD card In Your PC card slot

Or will it charge??

Have you tried flashing a different rom?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Well did you ever figure it out???

Noticed you've been online and no response


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

My computer keeps me logged in. I've been trying but I just don't get it.


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

xcoryedgex said:


> My computer keeps me logged in. I've been trying but I just don't get it.


If ODIN recognizes your phone then why not flash back to a stock rom?

The stock rom should give you normal results. Unless your phone has been damaged in some way.
Otherwise idk.


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

Onebryteday said:


> If ODIN recognizes your phone then why not flash back to a stock rom?
> 
> The stock rom should give you normal results. Unless your phone has been damaged in some way.
> Otherwise idk.


I was planning on doing that tonight. I would've liked to have found another way. I guess as long as I make a total backup in recover and come back I really have nothing to lose.


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

I didn't do anything to my phone and today I plugged it into my computer, and, it recognized it... I have no idea how or why..


----------

